# Kopplung Frequenzumrichter --> SPS



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2004)

hallo,

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das hier richtig steht aber ich schreibs einfach mal hier rein...

ich bräuchte bitte mal eure hilfe. 
wir haben die aufgabe bekommen einen stromlaufplan in aufgelöster form zu ertsellen für einen frequenzumwandler in verbindung einer sps. 

kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? 
wäre super lieb danke! 

bin für jede antwort dankbar 

wenn ihr noch genauere daten benötigt dann sagt das einfach kann ich euch gern nachreichen!
Grüße Angie


----------



## Markus (11 Oktober 2004)

wie sollte ihr ihn anbinden?
was für eine sps? was für ein umrichter?

die einfachste möglichkeit wäre folgende:

1 ausgang für die freigabe
1 rechtslauf
1 linkslauf

(mache umrichter haben auch nur einen eingang für rechts/links, je nachdem ob der eingang 1 oder 0 ist eben...)

die drehzahl kann über sps-ausgänge und im umrichter hinterlegte festfrequenzen angewählt werden.

stufenlos geht das über einen analogaugang 0-10V

auch die ausgänge die der umrichter hat sollten auf sps-eingänge gefürt werden, zumindest eine störung.

auch an eine eventuelle bremse des motors sollte gedacht werden. entweder macht die die sps auf bevor sie dem umrichter die freigabe gibt, oder der umrichter stellt direkt einen ausgang dafür bereit. die entsprechende lüftungszeit kann dann als parameter im umrichter eingegeben werden...



dann wäre noch eine anbindung über einen bus denkbar. da sind die möglichkeiten nahezu unbegrenzt...


----------



## *püppi* (12 Oktober 2004)

hallo also wir müssen die sps SM332 und SM331 verbinden mit dem Frequenzumwandler FR-E500.

so nun haben wir das problem den stromlaufplan zu erstellen. 

der motor soll in rechts-linkslauf umschaltbar sein und in 3 stufen regelbar.

das alles jeweils über taster.

vielleicht kann uns ja jemand von euch helfen wäre wirklich super

Grüße Angie


----------



## Kurt (12 Oktober 2004)

Also vorerst 'Rätsel lösen' - was ist das?

SM311=
SIMATIC S7-300, 
8x ANALOGEINGANG.

SM332=
SIMATIC S7-300, 
2x ANALOGAUSGABE.

FR-E500=
Mitsubishi Frequenzumrichter FR-E500
ein/dreiphasig erhältlich.

----------------------------------------
24V Signale am FU:
.	STF - Rechtslauf
.	STR - Linkslauf
.	RH / RM / RL -> Jog Eingänge binär codiert

Also schmeiss die Analogbaugruppen weg und besorge
dir eine digitale Ausgabebaugruppe.
Damit kannst du die Minimalverschaltung machen.

Verbindung Ausgang SPS auf Klemme FU!

Die Taster müssen natürlich auf SPS Eingänge.

Kurt


----------



## *püppi* (12 Oktober 2004)

danke für die daten...

aber nun weiß ich immernoch nicht weiter wie ich den stromlaufplan ambesten zeichne. 

das problem ist das wir eine eindeutige aufgabenstellung bekommen haben und diese auch nciht abwandeln können.

der drehstrommotor soll mit hilfe eines poti stufenlos regelbar sein von 0-100% (0-10V).
mit hilfe von 3 tastern sollen jeweils drei geschwindigkeiten kongret angewählt werden können.
und auch rechts und linkslauf soll über taster funktionieren.

das sps programm ansich ist nicht das problem aber wie gesagt das zeichnen des stromlaufplanes!
bitte um hilfe


----------



## Markus (12 Oktober 2004)

sollen wir jetzt deine hausaufgaben machen und dir den plan zeichnen?

1. sind deine infos sehr spährlich - gedankenlesen kann hier keiner!

2. eine sps sm332 bzw sm331 gibt es nicht das sind zusatzkarten für eine
s7 300 steuerung.

3. was dein umrichter für eingänge hat und auf welchen anschlüssen die liegen weis keiner solange nicht bekannt ist was für einen umrichter du hast! wer baut den diesen "FR-E500"?

4. die anschlussbelegung des umrichters findest du im handbuch, wenn du keines hast kannst du es auf der homepage des herstellers herunterladen.

5. im prinzip hast du doch alle informationen, bzw. mehr kann man dir auch nicht helfen solange du die aufgabenstellung nich klar beschreibst...


nach deinem letzten posting zu urteilen hast du plötzlich doch eine stufenlose steuerung über 0-10V (davon war anfangs nie die rede!)
also vergiss die festfrequenzen, die umschaltung wird dann in der sps gemacht, ja nach tastendruck schreibst du eben nen anderen wert auf den ausgang.


----------



## *püppi* (12 Oktober 2004)

hier soll doch niemand meine hausaufgaben machen...
die aufgabe wurde als klassenprojekt gestellt und wir kommen halt nicht weiter jetzt. haben ja auch selbst nicht wirklich super viele informationen bekommen. 


> 5. im prinzip hast du doch alle informationen, bzw. mehr kann man dir auch nicht helfen solange du die aufgabenstellung nich klar beschreibst...



würde ich ja gern geben aber wir haben doch auch nicht mehr bekommen... ist ja das problem.

naja gut werden uns wohl schon irgendwie durchkämpfen...

und bitte nicht gleich so böse reagieren.. wollte halt gern nur fragen ob jemand helfen kann mehr nicht!

trotzdem danke...


----------



## Ralle (12 Oktober 2004)

Markus is halt manchmal etwas hart, aber das geht i.O.   

@*püppi*

Zuerst sucht ihr im Internet die Anleitung vom Frequenzumrichter.
Darin sind meistens auch Verdrahtungsvorschläge (Stromlaufpläne) für konventionelle Verdrahtung mit Festfrequenz über Eingänge des FU bzw. auch über die Verdrahtung des Sollwertpotis. Alternativ sucht Ihr euch die Anleitung anderer Hersteller, ist im Prinzip überall das Gleiche. Bei SEW (Movitrac) findet Ihr hier etwas

http://www.sew.de/deutsch/05_dokumentation/index_doku.php

Das, was ihr da machen sollt, geht normalerweise auch ohne SPS.
Ihr hängt halt noch die SPS dazwischen. Dazu zeichnet man die Eingänge und Ausgänge am besten Byteweise als Block auf je ein Blatt. Beispiele dazu indet Ihr auch wieder im Handbuch des SPS-Herstellers. 

Überlegt euch, was alles genau in die SPS hinein muß (Taster. Sollwert vom Poti etc.) und was aus der SPS an den Umrichter gehen muß (Rechtslauf, Linkslauf, Freigabe, Sollwertanwahl (binär?), Sollwert (analog).

Den analogen Sollwert für die Stufenlose Regelung kann man direkt an den FU anschließen oder über die SPS, das hängt von eurer Aufgabenstellung ab.

Zur Schaltplanerstellung (z.Bsp.WS-CAD) kann man vieleicht eine Demo-Version nutzen, in der auch schon ein paar Beispiele drin sind, oder beim Hersteller auf der Homepage nach Beispielen suchen.

Dann erstmal viel Spaß, die Dokus helfen euch garantiert weiter.


----------



## Kurt (12 Oktober 2004)

FU:
http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de/produkt/handbuch/pdf_download/126919.pdf


----------



## smoe (12 Oktober 2004)

Streng nach der Aufgabenstellung würde es so aussehn.

"SPS mit FU verbinden" Leider hat die SPS NUR analoge Baugruppen!

Also die Analoge Sollwertvorgabe über Poti -> analoger Eingang -> analoger Ausgang -> Stromeingang FU.

Die digitalen Steuersignale sind dann konventionell zu machen! Schützenschaltung mit Selbsthaltung und Verriegelung und so....
Sehe ich das richtig?

smoe


----------



## *püppi* (15 Oktober 2004)

danke ihr lieben   
merk schon ihr habt ja alle richtig viel ahnung von den sachen... hoffe das ich das auch noch alles lerne.

die aufgabe haben wir nun endlich gelöst und es funktioniert auch alles wie es soll.

nun haben wir heute noch zeit die ganze sache zu testen und verschiedene einstellungen vorzunehmen.

ich hoff ich kann auch weiterhin auf hilfe zählen wenn wiedermal solch eine aufgabe kommt.

danke nochmal

Grüße Angie


----------

